# My beekeeping project



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi Sol,

You have a link so we can take a look? Or still working on it? What type of pics you looking for? Other things?

Clay


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Well yes I do have a link, but as of right now there is ABSOLUTELY nothing to look at, I've managed a few of template pages with the title and logo, but nothing else. Spent all yesterday getting the links to line up.
www.allnaturalhoney.com


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

As for Pics, I am looking for hive designs, I need a comparison of regular European Bees to small cell bees, Pics of drawn small cell comb, and anything else you might see as useful.

thanks
Sol


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

I have been working on the site all day and have a little bit to go with, still waiting for my own operation to start so I can really have something to post, but for now, I am putting all on that I can. I still would like to post pictures and stories of already established beekeepers if anyone would like to leave a message here, or email me at [email protected]

Sol


----------

